# كيف تختار شريك الحياة



## مونيكا 57 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيف تختار شريك حياتك.. بناءً على أسس صحيحة؟!


إن اختيار شريك الحياة من أهم القرارات التي يمكن للإنسان أن يتخذها، ولأهميته الشديدة ينبغي الإلمام بتفاصيل مهمة تخص الحياة الزوجية ورسم توقعات عقلانية خالية من أحلام اليقظة والرومانسية. وقبل أن تدق الباب.. عزيزي الشاب .. لطلب يد من اخترتها بقلبك وعقلك، وهي بالطبع تشاركك بقلبها وعقلها، لا شك في أن كلا منكما تعرف على الآخر، بقدر لا بأس به سواء بالعلاقة الشخصية المباشرة أو بالسؤال عن بعض التفاصيل من القريبين لكما، وقبل كل ذلك لابد من طلب معونة الله سبحانه، وأنت على عتبة الارتباط .. لأن قلب الإنسان يفكر فيما يريد .. والله يهدي خطوات كل شخص يطلب معونته. في مرحلة ما قبل النضج، تكون النظرة للارتباط والزواج مختلفة تماما عنها فيما بعد النضج، فعادة تكون النظرة الأولى للزواج -في هذه المرحلة- تعتمد على تأجج العاطفة، لكن فيما بعد تختلف هذه النظرة لأنه ينظر لموضوع الارتباط بمسئولية وصورة واقعية. لذلك وأنت تفكر وتتخذ قرار الارتباط، عليك أن تسأل نفسك إذا كنت مستعدا نفسيا وماديا ومعنويا وتعي متطلبات هذا الارتباط، مثل ازدياد مسئولياتك - والتخلي ولو جزئيا - عن حريتك الشخصية بسبب التزامات ستقع عليك، مع قبولك أن تترك الأنا والذات -عن طيب خاطر- لأنك أنت وشريك حياتك أصبحتما واحدا. ولكن ماهي الشروط التي يجب توافرها في الطرف الآخر ؟ لا نستطيع القول إن هناك أسسا وقواعد ثابتة لكل البشر في موضوع الارتباط؛ لأن لكل شخص ظروفه التي تختلف عن ظروف الآخر، لكن هناك أمورا لا يجب تجاهلها أو التغاضي عنها، مثل: القبول والحب والتوافق التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي، والوضوح والصراحة، وتوافق الخطيب مع أهل خطيبته والعكس، وتوافق الأسرتين معا. * أما التوافق الثقافي والتعليمي: فهما مهمان للغاية لأنه سيفتحان مجالا للحوار، ولغة مشتركة للتفاهم، وبخاصة مع عمل المرأة وتركها للبيت لفترات -من الممكن أن تكون طويلة- فهنا سيتفهم الزوج ما تعانيه زوجته. * وكذلك التوافق الاجتماعي: فكلما كان هناك توافق في النشأة لكلا الطرفين، فإن ذلك سيسهل عليهما طريقة التفاهم ويجنبهما كثيرا من المشاكل، التي قد تنتج عن اختلاف البيئة التي نشأ فيها كل منهما. * الوضوح والصراحة: كلما كانت هناك مصارحة كاملة من جانب كل طرف بكل ظروفه، فسيكون هناك ارتياح ووضوح أكثر، وهذا شيء هام جدا كأن يكون أحد الأطراف مريضا أو أن يكون أحد الأطراف يفكر في الهجرة في المستقبل، فهذه الأمور جوهرية يجب المصارحة بها قبل الزواج. * طباع شريك الحياة: حاول أن ترسم صورة لشريك حياتك، سواء هو أو هي، وإليك بعض النقاط التي تساعدك على رسم هذه الصورة داخلك: ـ شخص يحبني حبا صادقا حقيقيا، ويظهر ذلك في أمانته وصبره وغفرانه وإخلاصه وانسجامه معي. ـ شخص أعيش معه بروحي ونفسي وعقلي وجسدي وليس مجرد جسد. ـ شخص يسندني في تجاربي، ويشجعني في أزماتي، ويعتبر نجاحي نجاحا له، ويشعرني بأهميتي في حياته. ـ شخص يقبلني كما أنا بكل قصوري و ضعفي، ويزيد من ثقتي بنفسي، ولا يغار أو يخاف من نجاحي، بل يلهب طموحي ويدفعني إلى الأمام. ـ شخص أعتمد عليه ويعتمد علي، ويكون شريكي بحق في رحلة حياتي. ـ شخص يحترم مشاعري ويفهم عواطفي ويقدر أفكاري. ـ شخص استودعه أسراري ولا يتأفف من حديثي عن آلامي ومشكلاتي ومخاوفي. ـ شخص يملأ حياتي، ومعه لا أشعر بالوحدة. ووفقكم الله جميعا لاختيار الشركاء الجديرين حقا بإكمال مسيرة الحياة معكم بكل التزام وأمانة، وفوق كل هذا.. بكل حب!--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا و مهم جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا و مهم جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وهام جدا 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل وهام جدا
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مونيكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وطني (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شريك ايه بس 
صدقيني نصنا في الصعيد بيتجوز جواز تقليدي 
والواحد فينا بيبص يلقي العروسه معاه في اللفه 
ممكن بعدين تطلع متخلفه مهبله 
عميه 
جاهله مش مهم المهم يدوزها وخلاص 
علشان لو مدوزهاش ابوه يجي 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
يطوخوه بالنار 

.
.
.
.
.
.....اتجوزها ولا اموت انا عارف ان الاتنين جهنم بس قضي اخف من قضي 

.
.
..
ربنا يتولانا بحكمته 
شكرا موضوع جميل 

.
.
.
..
قررت اقتل ابويا واتجوز اللي بحبه​*


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم

ربنا يباركك يا مونيكا
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مونيكا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *شريك ايه بس
> صدقيني نصنا في الصعيد بيتجوز جواز تقليدي
> والواحد فينا بيبص يلقي العروسه معاه في اللفه
> ممكن بعدين تطلع متخلفه مهبله
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يارومانى 
ربنا يتولاكم برحمتة​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا مونيكا
> ​









​


----------



## ayman adwar (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم

ربنا يباركك يا مونيكا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا مونيكا


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع روووعه


شكرا لمجهودك

يسوع معاكم​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع روووعه
> 
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك
> ...









​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مونيكا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مونيكا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​









​


----------

